# Lem Big Bite meat slicers



## cooperman (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi,
I’ve been looking for a new meat slicer, and kind of interested in the Lem Big Bite slicers. They are belt drive, and from what I can see mostly metal. Does anyone have any input on these slicers? They have an 8 1/5” and 10” blade versions cost is $282.00 and $359.00. I didn’t want to spend this much, but I want it to last. I’m done buying the $59.00 slicers.
Thanks


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 25, 2019)

I watched Craigslist for 6 months before a commercial 12 in slicer became available in my price range- $250. Talked them down to $200.  Well worth the wait.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 25, 2019)

Like Lonzinomaker, I picked up a 12" hobart for $200 on Craigslist.

Where are you located cooper, I know of three slicers for sale at a local auction.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, I live in Minnesota.


----------



## billybob85 (Oct 25, 2019)

danmcg said:


> Like Lonzinomaker, I picked up a 12" hobart for $200 on Craigslist.
> 
> Where are you located cooper, I know of three slicers for sale at a local auction.


where is the auction? Im also in cny (utica area)


----------



## old sarge (Oct 26, 2019)

I looked at the LEM slicers for some time as I have nothing but good words for the grinder and vac dealer I have from them.  In the end though, I went with a Chef's Choice 665.  I have been very happy with it; no problems.


----------

